# Wie heißt diese Palme??



## Olli.P (5. Nov. 2008)

Hi,


bei uns in der Gegend wird mal wieder Strauchschnitt abgeholt. Und da lachte meine Frau heute folgender Ableger   an.....

     

Meine Frau hat dort wo sie den Ableger mitgenommen hat zwar nachgefragt, aber niemand konnte ihr sagen, wie das Zeugs heißt...... 

Und nu unsere Fragen:

Wie heißt das Zeug?

Haben wir eine Chance das es Wurzeln bekommt?

Wie muß es gepflegt werden?

Eine solche Pflanze wollte meine Frau schon immer mal haben. Nu hat sie wenigstens einen Ableger   Aber weiß nicht wie es weiter geht. 

Also, wer kann weiter helfen.


----------



## Pammler (5. Nov. 2008)

Exotische, frostharte Konifere:
Araucaria araucana
__ Chilenische Schmucktanne, Araukarie
-15 bis -20°C
kalt/mild kalt/warm



> Sicherlich kann dieser stattliche Baum aus den chilenischen und argentinischen Anden als die ungewöhnlichste aller Koniferen gelten. Bei Gartenbesitzern ist sie wegen ihrem bizarren und streng symmetrischen Wuchs äußerst begehrt und verleiht jedem Garten oder Balkon ein exotisches Flair. Die extrem harten, fast plastikartigen, dunkelgrünen Blätter - oder besser gesagt Nadeln - sind an der Basis sehr breit und verjüngen sich auf eine scharfe Spitze. Sie sind quirlförmig um die Äste angeordnet, bleiben mindestens zehn Jahre erhalten, und machen den Baum zu einer fast uneinnehmbaren Festung gegen Fressfeinde. Araucaria araucana wächst langsam. Junge Pflanzen entwickeln eine kegelförmige Silhouette, im Alter werden dann die unteren Äste abgeworfen und der Baum bildet eine ausladende, schirmförmige Krone, getragen von einem kerzengeraden, säulenförmigen Stamm. Die intensive Nutzung der Stämme als begehrtes Baumaterial und für Holzmöbel hat die Araucarien in ihrer Heimat leider zu einer gefährdeten Art werden lassen. Araucarien können bis zu 700(!) Jahre alt werden und erreichen bis zu 50 m Höhe. Sie sind an ein alpines Klima mit sehr schneereichen Wintern und trockenen Sommern angepasst. Am günstigsten ist ein sonniger Standort auf einem mageren, gut drainierten Boden. In Mitteleuropa gedeiht sie in den mildesten Lagen ohne jeden Schutz vor allem in der Rheinebene und an der Nordseeküste, wo sie in dem Projekt Exoten auf Helgoland (siehe Link "Kontrollgang Frühjahr 2005") bereits ihre ausgezeichnete Widerstandskraft gegen salzige Seeluft gezeigt hat. Weitere Informationen und ausgezeichnete Fotos(!) finden Sie bei baumkunde.de (Link öffnet in neuem Fenster). In kälteren Regionen sollte kräftig gemulcht werden. Um die Pflanzen vor Frosttrocknis zu schützen ist bei starkem Frost eine Schattierung gegen die Wintersonne sinnvoll. Araucarien sind in Deutschland bisher wenig bekannt und werden nur selten zum Kauf angeboten. Bei Palme Per Paket erhalten Sie diese faszinierende Pflanze in ausreichenden Stückzahlen zu einem günstigen Preis. Die Abbildung zeigt die Größe mit 110-120 cm.




 

Ist es die?

*Quelle*: http://www.palmeperpaket.de/
Suche: Shop/Araucaria

Edit by Dodi: Bitte Texte von anderen HP als Zitat und die Quelle angeben. Danke.


----------



## goldfisch (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hallo,
schöner Werbetext. a. araucana ist aber wirklich  ein schöner Baum. Mit viel Glück bekommst Du den Steckling mit Bodenheizung und Plastetüte auch bewurzelt. Ob sie dann aber auch als Quirl wächst, ist fraglich. Im Baumarkt bekommst Du sie  billiger. Südpflanzensaison ist aber vorbei. Auf Rügen wurde der Baum im 19. Jhd als Forstbaum gepflanzt ist aber zu Ende der kleinen Eiszeit erfroren.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Moin,

hier mal Bilder von unserer Ar. mit Blüten. Steht schon ca. 30 Jahre bei uns im Garten und macht keine Probleme.

 

Ableger durch einpflanzen von so einem Ast zu machen ist ziemlich ausichtslos. Wenn überhaupt geht es nur mit Absenkern. Ansonsten Baumarkt, die kosten nicht viel.


----------



## zweistein25 (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Umgangssprachlich "Affenbaum" genannt. Wenn Du danach googelst, wirst Du mehr als fündig.

Wächst langsam, sieht aber toll aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

sieht sehr schön aus dieser baum, ist aber meiner meinung nach nicht billig.

in einem garten mit kindern würd ich den aber nicht pflanzen

bei größeren exemplaren kommt es vor das man die äste stützen muss wenn die herbststürme aufziehen, bei meinem nachbarn sind schon einige durch die fehlende stütze abgebrochen

http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/22/7942/Chilenische-Schmucktanne.html

du kannst ja mit einem ganz scharfen messer nur die spitze abschnibbeln und mit stecklingspulver versuchen wurzeln zu ziehen - aber ob das klappt


----------



## goldfisch (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hallo Jo-Hamburg, die sieht cool aus, hst Du mal ein Bild vom ganzen Baum ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## zweistein25 (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

http://images.google.de/images?q=schmucktanne&um=1&hl=de&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&sa=G&imgsz=


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hi Jürgen,

hier noch ein Vollbild (eben erst gemacht mit Dodi wegen der Größe) und nochmal die einzelnen Zapfen.


   


Ist ja eigentlich keine Blüte, eher Zapfen, Samenstände oder wie man es nennen will. Diese hier ist eine weibliche Pflanze.
Hat übrigens schon locker über 20 Grad minus weggesteckt. Da waren nur ganz kleine braune Stellen an den Spitzen erkennbar, die aber das Wachstum nicht beeinträchtigten. Insgesamt haben wir 4 Stück.

Ach so mit Baumarkt kaufen, gibt es wohl eher nur selten dort. Ich würde diese bei 1-2-3 kaufen. Da sind die Preise für kleine Pflanzen noch vertretbar.
Ich hatte mal eine (etwa 1 meter) im Vorgarten eingepflanzt. Wurde leider geklaut. Die nächste im Vorgarten habe ich dann an einen versenkten Betonklotz gekettet.. sah recht lustig aus, steht aber jetzt noch da.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

, die Zapfen - so groß wie Kokosnüsse  Toll !



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal eine (etwa 1 meter) im Vorgarten eingepflanzt. Wurde leider geklaut. Die nächste im Vorgarten habe ich dann an einen versenkten Betonklotz gekettet.. sah recht lustig aus, steht aber jetzt noch da.



bei meheren Pflanzen im Vorgarten lohnt sich die Investition einer Selbsschussanlage


----------



## goldfisch (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hallo Jo-Hamburg,
ein wunderschönes Exemplar. Nachdem mir vor Jahren mal zwei Sämlinge von 1 2 3 eingegangen sind, habe ich seit zwei Jahren ein ca. 1 m grosses Exemplar im Garten (vom Palmenmann) und noch eine 30 cm Jungpflanze aus dem Baumarkt im Vorgarten (Schreck !) Wird bei uns  im Frühjahr eigentlich überall angeboten. Die Kleinen kosten so ab 12 Euro. Ich habe auch mal probiert Samen von Madeira auszusäen. Ist aber nichts geworden.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hi Leute,

danke für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge.  


 

Da wird uns dann sicherlich wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben, als so ein(en) Bäumchen/Baum käuflich zu erwerben.  

Na ja, mal sehen, im kommenden Frühling sollen ja auch einige Palmen ihren Einzug in den Garten halten. Dann können wir uns ja auch gleich eine Araucaria araucana zulegen.


----------



## Pammler (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Nehm gleich mal die frage von Olli.P

Habe heute 'ne Palme erstanden, steht aber außer der Preis nix drauf von wegen was das ist und wie sie gedüngt, gepflegt und wieviel Licht die braucht.
wenn ich wüsste was das ist  könnte ich Tante G. fragen.

:beeten Dodi und Jo, oder all die anderen, wisst Ihr was das für einer Palme ist? :beeten

 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hi Torsten,

wenn sie nicht teuer war, ist es eine Phönix canariensis.
(also Kanarische Dattelpalme). 
Pflege unkompliziert. Bei dieser Treibhausware sollte sie keinen Frost bekommen, im Winter je nach Temperatur wenig giessen, im Sommer viel, volles Licht im Sommer ist gut, am besten im Sommer draußen halten, im Sommer einmal die Woche Dünger (Blaukorn reicht) und und...
Ich (und auch boldi) lassen son 3 Meter Teil diesmal im Winter draussen, allerdings mit etwas Wärmeschutz. Aber abgehärtete Pflanzen können gut bis -6 und etwas drüber ab.
Viel Spass damit..
Mir Bild nochmal angesehen. Könnte auch ne P. roebellini sein. Die wäre etwas empfindlicher. Genauer könnte ich es sagen, wenn ich besseres Detailfoto vom Stamm hätte.


----------



## Pammler (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Danke schon mal. Hier mal ein besseres Bild, hab gestern nur mit meinem VGA Handy geknipst.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Moin,

@ Torsten: Konnte Stamm so besser erkennen. OK, ist eine Phönix roebellinii.

Ich nehme mal an, daß diese aus einem Gewächs-/Treibhaus stammt, da die Wedel für diese Palme noch etwas zu lang sind und eher die Länge der P. canariensis haben. Der Stamm ist jedoch typisch für die P. roebellinii.

Man nennt sie auch Zwergdattelpalme. Viel darüber wirst Du im Internet o.ä. nicht finden. Pflege sie einfach so, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, aber halte sie deutlich wärmer, auf keinen Fall Frost. Ich halte sie im Wintergarten, wobei man sie natürlich durchaus im Sommer rausstellen kann. Zwischendurch mal die Wedel besprühen, je öfter je besser.

Weiterhin öfters umtopfen. Wie alle Phönixpalmen hat auch diese Pfahlwurzeln, die irgendwann (je nach Wachstum) die Pflanze nach oben aus dem Topf schieben. Da viele Händler diese Pfahlwurzeln abschneiden, wenn die Pflanze verkaufsfertig eingetopft wird, ist die erste Zeit mit der neuen Pflanze sehr kritisch. 

Aber Du wirst das schon hinbekommen...


----------



## Pammler (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Danke Jo, geb mir Mühe.


----------



## Pammler (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Leider ist die Palme innerhalb 3 Tagen dürr geworden, hab sie zurückgebracht und mein Geld wiederbekommen.
Schade,  sie hat mir gefallen. die Nächste kauf ich erst, wenn's wieder warm ist, im späten Frühjahr.


----------



## Dodi (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Hallo Torsten,

das ist ja schade! 
Vielleicht hatte die im Baumarkt schon Frost abbekommen...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Moin,

wie Dodi schon sagt, Frost ist die einzige Erklärung.

Die Palme kann ja nicht gerade "dürr" werden. Wahrscheinlich haben sich die einzelnen Blattsegmente an den Wedelarm angelegt, sodaß die Wedel dann nicht mehr so wuchtig und breit aussahen. Kenne ich auch bei anderen Palmen, ist so eine Art Schutzreaktion bei Kälte.

Andere Pflanzen rollen bei Kälte ihre Blätter zusammen und wir Menschens bekommen Gänsehaut. 

Dann kauf eben im Frühjahr ne neue... es gibt auch bei 1-2-3 schöne große P. roebellinii und relativ preiswert.


----------



## Pammler (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

@ Dodi, die war nich aus'm Baumarkt, war die Obst-abteilung im Globusmarkt auf ner Werbefläche. (16,90€ gekostet)


----------



## Pammler (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt diese Palme??*

Habe jetzt ne Ph. canariensis oder wie det Ding heißt. 60 cm im Topf gewachsen und gleich umgetopft. Ich hoffe die kommt jetzt besser.

Danke an euch *Hamburger*  für die Tipps


----------

